# What did you or your wife/so crave, when pregnant?



## Half Baked (Sep 27, 2006)

I just read on the dinner forum that Kimbaby is craving spaghetti and it made me smile.

With my first son, I was reading The Good Earth by Pearl Buck and I fried cabbage, garlic and butter together, every lunchtime. I had never touch fried cabbage in my life before.

With my second son, it was fudgesicles...and I'm not a fan of chocolate or ice cream.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2006)

First daughter it was tomato juice by the gallon, literally. And oranges, couldn't get enough. I figure I was low on vitamin C.

Second daughter was chocolate glazed doughnuts. Not one, not two, but three at a go. One went down too quick, two I could enjoy and three just to top me off. Strangely I gained the same amount of weight with each pregnancy. I have one junk food lover and one health nut, bet you can't guess which is which!


----------



## amber (Sep 27, 2006)

Peanutbutter by the spoonful!


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 27, 2006)

The most bizarre, unappetizing thing I craved was a sandwich.....

Raisin bread
Bologna
Blue cheese crumbles
ketchup

The very thought of it now makes me.

I couldn't stand anything with bbq sauce for either pregnancy.  And, most of my perfumes ended up in the trash because the fragrances made morning sickness (which really is a misnomer...I was all day sick) much worse.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 27, 2006)

Because of my morning sickness with Boy#1, I couldn't drink OJ or eat doughnuts for about 10 years....still don't drink coffee.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 27, 2006)

With my first born I craved mangos. With the second, lychee.


----------



## amber (Sep 27, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> With my first born I craved mangos. With the second, lychee.



I love lychee nuts!  We hardly ever have them here in Maine, and when we do they are $6 per lb!   Sorry I got a bit off topic there people


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Because of my morning sickness with Boy#1, I couldn't drink OJ or eat doughnuts for about 10 years....still don't drink coffee.


 
Oh. My. Gosh. That would just about kill me. No doughnuts or coffee??? Say it isn't so!


----------



## jkath (Sep 27, 2006)

I craved whole milk. Had about 6-8 glasses per day (no joke!) I also craved the stouffer's creamed chip beef over toast. It was a staple with me 4-5 days per week (ugh! The sodium!!!)
Also, mexican food had to fit in at least 3 dinners each week.

(I wanted chocolate and coffee/caffeine with both kids, but took myself completely off of them during the pregnancies and the feeding year)


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> (I wanted chocolate and coffee/caffeine with both kids, but took myself completely off of them during the pregnancies and the feeding year)


 
You're a better woman than I am jkath, I wasn't ABOUT to give up two of the things that give my life meaning.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2006)

I craved your basic meat/marinara pasta, or any pasta - I DESPISED the smell of any seafood cooking and I adore seafood and VeraBlue's cravings are really turning me   right now!   

Wasabi - I adore lychee nuts

jkath - really now, is craving whole milk the bet you can do?   

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww - doughnuts!!!!!!!!!!!  NOW we are bonding while pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just give me the fresh off the "press" and still hot plain glazed or better yet those tractor wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YES, YES, YES??????? ..............oops, sorry.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 27, 2006)

_I remember it well, morning sickness all day everyday, anytime a strange smell came by, open the refrigerator and I was  But I still manged to eat oh so well, I adored fried rice had to have it at least 3 times a week, the bbq'd pork, then the coconut ice cream just about every night, custard filled doughnuts and I'm with Alix at least 3 at a sitting...Also there was a place close by that made these huge wonderful burgers, melted cheese, onions,mayo, lettuce all drippy with bacon and the bun hot toasty and soaked with meat juices and grese...Ahhh I remember it well  Oh yes, don't forget the fries with ketchup and salt, oh yea onion rings _
_kadesma_


----------



## vagriller (Sep 27, 2006)

My wife carved peanut butter and banana bread, watermelon, and grapes. Nothing wierd at all. But one day I came home from work and made beef stroganoff, and she couldn't eat it. We haven't had stroganoff to this day (4.5 years later).


----------



## pdswife (Sep 27, 2006)

Slurpee's from 7-11.  Coke flavor.  
Had to have one almost every day.
The store was about 4 blocks from my house 
and I'd make my self walk up there rain or shine.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 27, 2006)

She craved Not being pregnant!


j/k...We have tried to create a lil Jon, but to no avail as of yet. If things change, and she starts craving pickles and ice cream or something I'll let yall know.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 27, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> If things change, and she starts craving pickles and ice cream or something I'll let yall know.


 
Jon, it's pickles IN ice cream.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> My wife carved peanut butter and banana bread, watermelon, and grapes. Nothing wierd at all. But one day I came home from work and made beef stroganoff, and she couldn't eat it. We haven't had stroganoff to this day (4.5 years later).



Isn't it odd how that happens (the beef stroganoff?????).  

I was on my way to the beach (meeting my EX husband the next day) and met a girlfried for dinner and lunch on the way down - I commented - "this is the best red wine I have ever had", the salad gets there "this is the best caesar salad I have ever had", the meal gets there - "this is the best bolagnese I have ever had" - the next day at lunch "these are the best nachos I have ever had" - next day took a pregnancy test - positive! lol  Shortly thereafter I learned what my "oh my gosh, I can't believe I ever ate this and get it OUT of this restaurant!" was lol  

If we girls could get together and tell our pregnancy/delivery stories you guys would would take little tiny tea set silverware and try to cut your hearts out to keep from listening.  LOL - and each one of us women would be in awe at the woman who endured it.  

It truly is a wonder, a blessing, and a total mystery all at the same time.


----------



## middie (Sep 27, 2006)

I craved Sour Cream so I ate alot of tacos. I also craved jolly ranchers. I kid you not I must have eaten around 2 bags a week.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 27, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> If we girls could get together and tell our pregnancy/delivery stories you guys would would take little tiny tea set silverware and try to cut your hearts out to keep from listening. LOL - and each one of us women would be in awe at the woman who endured it.


 
Some of the guys have delivery stories too. They let us stay in the room these days! It looks a lot different from the other end.



			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> It truly is a wonder, a blessing, and a total mystery all at the same time.


 
And a little bit of horror too!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 27, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Jon, it's pickles IN ice cream.



LOL!!!
See I told ya I haven't been there yet!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Some of the guys have delivery stories too. They let us stay in the room these days! It looks a lot different from the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> And a little bit of horror too!



Yes, my ex was there too - he kept trying to get my OB/GYN a cup of coffe during the final moments - she finally told him to shut-up!!!

I can only imagine the "other side".  I was there once with a friend who asked me to be in the delivery room with her to make sure her MIL wasn't there - Lord, that woman hated me but I did my job!  lol  

NOT ONE PERSON TOLD ME THAT the BABY WOULD COME OUT DARK GRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I couldn't talk for about 10 minutes!


----------



## Anau (Sep 28, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I just read on the dinner forum that Kimbaby is craving spaghetti and it made me smile.
> 
> With my first son, I was reading The Good Earth by Pearl Buck and I fried cabbage, garlic and butter together, every lunchtime. I had never touch fried cabbage in my life before.
> 
> With my second son, it was fudgesicles...and I'm not a fan of chocolate or ice cream.


 
My mother told me she craved bananas when she was pregnant with me.  The thing is she's allergic to bananas!

PS
The Good Earth is one of my favorite books!!!


----------



## Shunka (Sep 28, 2006)

I really didn't crave too much with my daughters, with the oldest one I had morning sickness 24/7 for 3-4 months. Couldn't keep much down then except for the instant apple/cinnamon oatmeal. Hate the stuff since!! I did have a thing for sour cream/onion chips later though and did send the hubby out to get marshmallows for me to roast over the stove burners once. With the second daughter, I don't remember any cravings.  I do get a kick out of my SIL though; my youngest daughter is expecting our first granddaughter in the next month and _he_ is the one with cravings!! Just like he was with the 2 grandsons, lol!!!


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 28, 2006)

I craved hazelnut chocolate with numbers 1 and 3, but it may just have been an excuse to eat huge blocks of it!! When  I was pregnant with #2 I ate a blueberry muffin everyday and craved apricot danishes as well. I also drank heaps of chocolate nesquik with this last pregnancy.


----------



## licia (Sep 28, 2006)

Fresh peaches with the first one and I don't remember craving anything with the second.


----------



## RMS (Sep 28, 2006)

For a while, candy!  I'd keep stacks of candy bars in my desk draw at work.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 28, 2006)

dw craved korean food, strawberry or vanilla mochi, and soy milk. at first vanilla, then chocolate.

i think we went out for korean bbq every week of the last trimester.

i was in the delivery room when our son was born. i even got to watch the c section. 
i was sitting with the anasthesiologist and holding dw's hand behind the  little "towel" wall they make so the mother can't see her belly. i asked dw several times if i could stand up and watch, to which she finally capitulated, but the nurse tried to stop me. she said she didn't want to have to catch me as i passed out. but the docs said ok, so i got to watch them hack my boy out.
it was the single coolest thing i've ever seen.

once the docs saw i was ok, they started to point out different parts of her plumbing, and the layers of fat, muscle, and skin. 
out came my boy, i snipped the cord, and off he went under the french fry warmer.
every father should get to see this.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 28, 2006)

When I was pregant w/my first son (37 yrs. ago) I craved popcicles at 3am, and made hubby eat one too!  (had to wake him up) -  Memories -- lol


----------



## rickell (Sep 28, 2006)

My first all i wanted was mexican, my second was all about italian food and 
my third cheese burgers.

Sorta strange but for each baby the food i craved when they were in the
oven is their favorites.

I have heard the food you crave has something in it your body is lacking
when your having a baby. Not sure what i would have been lacking to
just want to die for a cheese burger.


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2006)

rickell, I've heard that too about craving what your body needs. I think there is a measure of truth to that, but I think too that maybe its the little critter who wants to have something special. LOL.

Buckytom, both my girls were c-sections and Ken was there for both, and cut both cords. I was unconscious the first time, but awake the second and the tilted the lights for me so I could see the reflection of my guts in it. 

vagriller, I understand what you mean about the birth stories from the other end. Its nearly the hardest thing in the world to watch the person you love the most in the world go through that kind of pain. Let me tell you though, the HARDEST thing is being the one doing it. I think any Dad who stays in the delivery room deserves MAJOR kudos. 

Also just remembered that I was a complete carnivore through both pregnancies. And I was one of those women you all will hate, as I never had a moment of morning sickness, just got faint with hunger if I went for more than 2 hours without food! Man I ate a lot. LOL. Only gained 26lbs with each kid though so I think they must have been using it all.


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 28, 2006)

With my first it was shrimp with lobster sauce on garlic bread and chips ahoy cookies-my second it was liverwurst with butter on white bread-never cared for liverwurst before or after-my third-it was- strawberries and cheeseburgers.My oldest favorite food was chinese and lasagna.middle guy does love a liverwurst sandwich on a hard roll with butter and "little girl" before she became a vegetarian would live on cheeseburgers and still loves chocolate covered strawberries-


----------



## Constance (Sep 28, 2006)

I didn't have enough to eat the first time I was pregnant, at least not for the first 7 months. So when I finally married my ex-fiance, and had enough money for groceries, I drank glass after glass of milk, ate a lot of meat and vegetables (I was really big on sweet potates) and vanilla ice cream.
With my second, I craved hot fudge sundaes from the Dairy Queen. Every night, just before they closed at 11:00, I'd be there. It got so the little girl working there would start making my Sundae before I ever pulled up. 

They didn't let husbands in the delivery room when I had my babies. With husband #2, it's just as well, since he fainted in the labor room.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 28, 2006)

I only had cravings with my first child and that was over 36 years ago. But I would have killed for Morton's frozen fried chicken. I ate so much of that stuff that I'm sure chicken and frozen foods stocks went through the roof. I can't imagine eating that stuff now.

On the flip side of cravings, for some dumb reason the smell of overdone toast would send me right to the bathroom to the porcelain altar. Even to this day, when DH slightly burns the toast, my stomach does flip-flops. Go figure?!


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 28, 2006)

Absolutely everything made me sick with Boy#2 for the whole pregnancy.  I only gained 7 lbs during that pregnancy and he weighed 7#.  Man, I was one sick chicken.  The dr kept threatening me with the hospital but all the tests that came back showed the baby was fine.

I gained 45# with Boy#1 and lost all of it during the delivery.  I never had to deal with 'baby fat'....until now, 30 years later.


----------



## jkath (Sep 28, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> every father should get to see this.


My h begged not to! 
My first c-section was emergency (fetal distress), so, since I was knocked out, nobody from the family was in there with me.
Second c-section was scheduled, and when h said he didn't want to be there, I told him I didn't want to be there either! So, my mom was there (after all, she'd been an RN for many years and was used to that type of stuff) and she got to see her third grandbaby born. Much better experience than the first, that is, till they realized I was allergic to morphene....after they'd put it into me.

Also  - gained 40 lbs with each pregnancy and man was that fun! Fortuately, the weight came off easily with each - and over 8 pounds for each baby!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 28, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ...out came my boy, i snipped the cord, and off he went under the french fry warmer...



ROFL BT!  Both of my sons and my daughter had to be under the "french fry warmer" for awhile.

When PeppA was preggo with the oldest, she wanted triple pepperoni double cheese pizza from Domino's.

#2, she wanted Jr. Bacon Cheeseburgers from Wendy's.

#3 & 4 (twins), she wanted strawberries, but since she was gestational diabetic, all the sugar in the strawberry sauce would make her sick.

#5  She can't remember what she craved for our daughter.

Funny stories:  When PeppA was expecting our twin sons, she told me that eth smell of coffee w/ honey (my morning poison) made her really nauseous.  With our daughter, (#5), she told me that she couldn't tolerate the smell of tuna.  I brought home a tuna steak, and blackened it to medium.  I tried to stay away, and upwind, of her.  She still smelled it, looked at me, and started whining like a little dog.  To her, it smelled good, and she wanted a bite.  She ended up eating half of it!  Also, I made a sauce that I wanted to save, so I was going to freeze some of it.  Now, this sauce (the "Mutha" sauce of the Dinosaur BBQ in Syracuse, NY), is rather sour, kind of chunky, not really thick, but not really thin.  In the process of trying to pour the remaining sauce into a ziplock bag, the bag fell, and some of the sauce hit the flour.  It hit with a splatter, and with the warm, sour smell coupled with the sight of a chunky liquid splattered everywhere, just looked like something else.  I looked at PeppA, and said, "Who puked?"  That was intended as a joke, but PeppA looked at me, turned green, held up her hand, then ran for the porcelain alter.


----------



## licia (Sep 28, 2006)

My sister craved tomatoes with her twins - neither of them could eat them til they were about 12 years old. Even spaghetti sauce made them sick. I don't understand the connection.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 28, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> vagriller, I understand what you mean about the birth stories from the other end. Its nearly the hardest thing in the world to watch the person you love the most in the world go through that kind of pain. Let me tell you though, the HARDEST thing is being the one doing it. I think any Dad who stays in the delivery room deserves MAJOR kudos.


My son was a regular birth (non-Csection that is, there's no such thing as a normal birth). When my wife was dilated to about 4 cm or so they had me holding one leg, the nurse with the other and she was coaching my wife to encourage her what to do. Then the nurse got busy and I got to hold both legs back and the nurse told me to coach (basically scream things at my wife) myself. At that point I thought about how none of this was covered in the childbirth classes! And I wondered where the OB/GYN was. I was nervous because I thought maybe I was going to have to deliver the baby myself. It was at this point that the nursing staff realized that the bed my wife was on would not raise up, so here I was holding both legs, coaching my wife, and trying to lift her onto another bed! WOOHOO, we're havin' fun now!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 28, 2006)

I craved 3 things. #1 and the most craved, ANYTHING mexican!! Pancakes and french toast were right behind it.


----------



## corazon (Sep 29, 2006)

This has been a great thread to read. I love all the funny stories.

With both the kids I craved Subway sandwiches. I even had one the night I gave birth to Aidan, only to toss it all during labor.

With Aidan I craved doughnuts, salami & brie sandwiches and pickles. Roast chickens made me naseous.

With Callum I had less cravings. I only recall Subway and angel hair pasta with butter. The smell of the garbage bothered me and the dog farting often sent me to the bathroom. dh used to have these classes at 9am and we'd go into town with him so we wouldn't be stuck at home all day. A lot of tossing the cookies out the door of the car.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2006)

The first time I was pregnant I craved fried chicken livers dipped in ranch dressing & mashed potatoes, the 2nd time I craved cheeseburger plates from a little place about 1/2 mile from my house & fried oysters. The night I went to the hospital, 2 1/2 months early, I had fried oysters & could only eat 1 of them because I felt so bad.


When I had TC, I had gone to the hospital for a stress test & was told after about an hour of laying at an angle on a bed that I had been in labor for the last 30 minutes, I had no clue! I had him naturally (no pain killers) & hubby along with my SIL (she'd had 2 c-sections & wanted to be part of a natural birth) satyed with me the entire time. Savannah on the other hand was 2 1/2 months early & I had an emergency c-section, hubby wasn't allowed in for that one. She was in an incubator for 2 months.


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2006)

corazon, the dog farting bit had me choking on my coffee. LOL!!! I think that would make anyone hurl even if they weren't pregnant!


----------



## cara (Sep 30, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> The smell of the garbage bothered me and the dog farting often sent me to the bathroom.



I have no dog, so I can't say anything about that, but the garbage smell is something I can't stand, even without being pregnant..
so that means bringing it out every day  or two days, if more and in summer I let my dh do that and wait outside on the deck...


----------



## Dove (Oct 1, 2006)

I just wanted to eat...By the time I saw the doc I had gained 10 pounds..he told me I could only gain 10 pounds. (I was 4 months PG ).I didn't tell him that I had already gained any weight.I went in on a Susnday  at 11:30 PM. the pains were 3-5 min. apart. No water, no pain meds and natural birth 23 1/2 hours later John was born.  Now you know why I had my second son 17 years later and by a civilian Dr.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 2, 2006)

With our first, my DW was craving Der Wienershnizel hot dogs, with mustard.  Many a night, just before 11 p.m., I was sent scurrying for that dog-gone dog.  Why she didn't want one earlier, so I could get a proper amount of sleep, I just can't figure out.  I guess it's just one of those very strange things women go through during pregnancy.

I was blessed with being in the delivery room for the birth of all four of my kids.

My funny story comes from Lamaze classes, required before the hubby, or freind is allowed to watch.  there came a point in the class where the pregant lady got to show their coaches (me in my wife's case) what it felt like to focus on something to relieve the pain.  Now you have to understand that I was a very active young man and had developed a very good tollerance to pain, having sustained a couple of very bad sprains, an exploding spray can that sent shrapnel into my forehead, falling out of trees from various heights, and submission holds applied in judo classes, not to mention a few times stepping on ground hornet nests.  Pain wasn't something I enjoyed, but could definetly handle.

The pregnant ladies were told to pinch the back of their coach's arms, as hard as they could.  While my wife was bearing down, I looked around at some coaches who were in obvious pain, and who were squirming a bit, unable to bear it.  I litteraly couldn't feel my wife's pinching.  I figured she just wasn't squeezing hard enough.  I found out later that since I wasn't reacting, she kept squeezing harder until she had exhausted her strength.  I got home and she said to me in suprize, "Bob, look at your arm where I pinched it."  I looked and found the biggest black & blue mark ever.  The only time I had gotten such an ugly mark with the same greens and blues, was when I got clobbered on my left forearm by my bowstring.  And I remember it hurting like crazy.

That pretty much showed my wife that she couldnt' physically cause me any pain that I couldn't bear, not physically anyway.  But it was quite entertaining watching the other coaches.

Oh, not that I am all that.  I was so excited in the following days after our daughter was born, that I entered my wife's hospital room.  She was feeding the baby naturally.  I thought it was so amazing that I started taking pictures.  She blushed and quickly informed me that those pictures would be destroyed and were not appropreate.  I felt kind of foolish right at that time.

My wife did get me one night though.  She covered my face with canned whipping cream when I, in my foolish youth (23 years of age) made her get up, pregant and all, and get her own ice cream from the kitchen.  But now, she has me trained properly.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 2, 2006)

Remember the scene in _9 Months_, where Robin Williams (the OBGYN) says, "That's why the women have the babies.  Because the men can't handle the painnn...." and promptly faints when he sees the needle for the epideral?


----------

